# My start at bodybuilding



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Quick background on me,

Andrew

19years old

6ft

14.5stone

I used to weigh 16stone (very overweight) ive lost 2 stone through diet and exercise and i love weight training and i want to take it more serious so im starting a journal to track my progress and keep me motivated and gain some knowledge along the way.

I have been weight training for 6 months atleast 3days a week.

I will post up my daily diet and training routine, exercises done and weights lifted.

I will upload some pictures when i figure out how to...

I train 4 times week

Chest + triceps

Back + biceps

Legs

Shoulders + abbs

I run 5mile 3 times a week.

Typical diet

Meal 1. bowl of porridge 50g whey in water + olive oil, multi vit and 3g fish oil

Meal 2. 200g chicken and boild rice

Meal 3. 50g whey in water

Meal 4. 200g chicken/lean mince or steak, large baked potato and big portion of broccolli

Meal 5. cnp pro recover after weights

Meal 6. 6 whole eggs and some brown sauce and 3g fish oil

I will get some pictures up tomorrow to see where im starting at and post my chest and triceps session and my diet.

Feel free to help and guide me to meet my goals on my road to body building. thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Add some carbs to meal 3, maybe some oats?

But good luck mate :thumb:


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Im trying to lose weight and get my body fat% down, thats why i have no carbs there.

Do you think i should still add them?

I was told to keep them low only have them around training really.

I just like oats in the morning to fill me up until my next meal


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I agree if you are trying to lose weight from being overweight, only eat carbs for energy when training.

Sounds like you are doing well. Keep it up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

AB1990 said:


> Im trying to lose weight and get my body fat% down, thats why i have no carbs there.
> 
> Do you think i should still add them?
> 
> ...


You dont have to stop eating carbs, just limit/control them.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

As above add more carb's. maybe 100g for training day's and 50g carb's non training.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/21761-very-good-article-carb-cycling.html

check out this thread for carb cycle diet.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks for dropping buy guys please stick around and continue to give me feedback.

Diet today

50g oats and 50g whey with semi skimmed milk, multi vit and fish oil

200g chicken and boiled rice

50g whey in water

200g chicken and 1 baked potato and broccolli and carrots

PWO shake (pro recover)

6 whole egg, 1 table spoon olive oil

Training chest and triceps- (ive only trained 6months so the weights lifted arent big but we have to start somewhere)

15mins on cross trainer to get the heart rate up

Flat bench 5x5 @ 85kg

Triecp dips 3x8 (bodyweight)

Incline DB press 3x8 @ 30kg (each dumbell)

Flys 3x8 @ 17.5kg (each dumbell)

CGBP 3x8 @ 60kg


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

I felt strong on the bench and wasnt struggling on the last set but i had no spotter and didnt want to go heavier incase i struggled. Looking foward to next week to try 87.5kg for 5x5

Was a good session im unsure if i should add skull crushers in or is 2 exercises enough for triceps?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Any pictures mate?


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

That's you in your avi there mate??

Looking good...where you based in UK??

Good luck mate!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

pcuzz78 said:


> That's you in your avi there mate??
> 
> Looking good...where you based in UK??
> 
> Good luck mate!


 :lol:

He's got a pic of Arnold in his avvi mate.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

welcome in bro!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> He's got a pic of Arnold in his avvi mate.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lolololoololololol at arnie mistake lol

but yea buddy i would eat carbs from breky to post work out then no more?


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

lol at the arny mistake, ghs I'll try upload pictures 2nite, they aren't pretty tho I used to be a fat mess and still have a long way to go!

How does my chest and tricep day look, do I need another exercise for triceps


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hows my diet today?

Meal 1, 50g whey and 50g oats multi vit and fish oil

Meal 2. 220g chicken and boiled rice

Meal 3. 40g whey in water, 1 medium potato and small pot of cottage cheese

Meal 4. Will be 250g fresh salmon, 1 baked potato carrots and broccolli

Meal 5. pro recover

meal 6. 6 eggs

Will update my weight and training after the gym


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

I weighed myself today i sm 94kg

Back and biceps training tonight

Deads 10x70kg, 3sets of 5 @ 110kg, 2x3 @ 150kg 1 rep @ 160kg

Ez bar curl 30kg plus whatever the bar weighs im not sure

Dumbell row 35kg @ 3x8

Hammer curl 3x8 @ 17.5kg (could have used 20's but wanted strict form)

Lat pull down wide grip 3x8 @ 65kg

Hows my diet and training look today guys?

Tomorrow will be cardio only, im doing a 45min spin class in the evening, diet will be the same only will replace the salmon with a large sirlion steak


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i recomend with chest and tricep do all chest exersises first then tricep and the same with back and bicep.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

ok thanks for the input, how many exercises do you do for each bodypart?


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

AB1990 said:


> Im trying to lose weight and get my body fat% down, thats why i have no carbs there.
> 
> Do you think i should still add them?
> 
> ...


Quote me if im wrong but some carbs are needed with protein????


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

I didn't think I needed carbs with every meal, after looking a low carb and keto diets.

That's how I lost 2 stone by cutting the carbs down when not around training times

I have now changed meal 3 to a medium baked potato with cottage cheese and 40g whey in water!

Am I get enough protein, I vang work out how much I'm getting?


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> He's got a pic of Arnold in his avvi mate.


:lol:yeah, your right! Suppose I should zoom in a bit more on my phone:rolleyes:

oh well!!

Good luck mate all the same, thx GHS:thumb:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Doing good mate,, yeh i think your gettin enough protein in for what your trying to acheive,, looks like your gettin in 100+g of protein from shakes then the same amount or mabey more from whole foods , others on here will no better than me though mate

like you said i would try adding another tricep exercise mabey overhead tricep press or even just a rope pressdown,,

Just keep up what your doing man


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks For the input guys There is so much to learn, I'm tryjn to focus 100% on my goal of stepping on stage in a few years, so I'm not missing a meal and training hard

Diet today will be same as yesterday only 250g steak instead of salmon and no weights tonight I'm doing a 45min spin class


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Havnt updated in a while, diet has stayed the same

I worked shoulders on thurs

Shoulder press 45kg 5x5

Front raise 12.5kg dumbells 3x8

Barbell shurgs 50kg 3x8

side rasies 10kg dumbells 3x8

3sets of 20 reps, half sit ups

3 sets of 20 reps full sit ups

3 sets of 12 reps hanging knee raises

and then finished of with 10 min work with medicene ball

I trained legs on sat

Squat 60kg x 20 reps, then 5x5 at 80kg

Barbell lunges 60kg 3x8

Calf rasises 60kg 3x15


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Im looking foward to training chest and triceps tommorow, as i managed 85kg 5x5 on the bench with ease, (i had no spotter and didnt want to risk going heavier)

Im going to get someone to spot me and aim for 90kg 5x5


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

I will post up some pictures tonight, I have shyed away from it as I've never bin confindent with my phyise and I used to weigh nearly 17stone.

I no you guys wana see pics so I will put some up after the gym and I no they will be good for me to look back on

diet has been goin good sometimes I struggle to get meal 6 down, which is 6 eggs but I'm trying my best

can't wait to train I'm hoping I can bench 90kg 5x5


----------



## limetree (Nov 23, 2009)

http://www.gsnutrition.co.uk/product.aspx?d=87c0dec3-4363-45f5-b196-d3c536a9e640

Has anyone tried this product?


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

limetree read the rules on which section to post in,

Last nite i trained chest and triceps for some reason i felt real weak and didnt feel like i had a good session. It may be because im going through breaking up with my girlfriend and not sleeping good.

Anyway i tried 90kg i completed 3 sets with 5 reps, 4 set only 3 reps and 5th set i droped to 85kg and did 5 reps.

Incline DB press, my arms felt tired after bench and i only managed 8reps @ 30kg and two sets of 8 reps at 27.5kg

I then did flyes 3x8 @ 17.5kg dumbells

CGBP 60kg 3x8

Tricep pushdowns 120kg 3x8

dips at bodyweight 3x8

Im training back and biceps will update tomorrow!


----------



## chris12350 (Nov 24, 2009)

AB1990 said:


> limetree read the rules on which section to post in,
> 
> Last nite i trained chest and triceps for some reason i felt real weak and didnt feel like i had a good session. It may be because im going through breaking up with my girlfriend and not sleeping good.
> 
> ...


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

I do 15mins on the cross trainer before the workout then 10mins after weights,

And i usually run 5miles twice a week or do a 45min spin class when im not weight lifting.

Im trying to keep focused and training hard just have felt down a bit the last few days, but im sticking in there.

After heavy squating and barbell lunges i finish of with calf rasies and my legs are usually wrecked. I do have machines for training legs but i find i get a better pump of the 2 leg workouts i listed sometimes i will hadd in front squats or SLDL depending on how i feel.

pro recover is good 65pound for 5kg

I find it hard sometimes to eat all my meal 6 and end up only eating 3 eggs, was going to replace this meal with a shake but thought i wouldnt be eating enough real foods and too many shakes?


----------



## chris12350 (Nov 24, 2009)

GREAT yeah my gym sells it for 50 pounds 

fair enough like just u know keep at it yeah u could try a pro mass by cnp too ??

i find they dont bloat me and have u had any thoughts about getting pro peptide and drinking it before bed have u had any pre workout products im trying plasmajet by gaspari its amazig my pumps have lasted like 2 days on my back already haha how much water u drinking aswell too water is essential in any diet i find im on a bulking diet 7 massive meals a day haha really hard an struggle to keep up sometimes lmao penut butter for efa before u go to bed have a table spoon of it tryed it yet it wont promote weight gain coz u body should absorbe it and all that  haha i know that feeling on legs man and the feeling in the morning i superseted my calves last week and omg!!! i couldnt walk properly for like 4 days ahaa yeah front squat good i trained with mr britian legs when i started at his gym haha puts u through hell lol dw about feeling down it happens all the time haha what are your stats btw and how much weight u plaining to lose and as for cardio ive trained with loads of bodybuilders and they all say to do a fast walk and keep heart rate up coz high intensity cardio burns up muscle aswell!! dont want that haha shakes are fine i have pro peptide with every meal i have haha you take any other supplements mate ??


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Chris thanks for droping by, put some space between your comments so its easier to read

Im 6ft, 14stone and around 18% bodyfat, im going to cut until the new year then do a clean bulk for 12 weeks.

Ive only been training for 6months my lifts are 1RM bench 105kg, squat 110kg, deadlift 200kg (got this PB 2nite)

I only take 2 whey shakes a day and pro recover after my workout, and multi vit and fish oil.

Im trying to save some cash and order some BCAA's and also creatine for before and after training.

Im not doing enough cardio at the minute but im going to start doing 30mins walk to work and home (when its not raining anyway) 5days a week.

I trained back and biceps 2nite

Pull ups 3 sets 6reps

Deadlifts 100kg x 8 140kg x 8 160kg x 3 180kg x 1 200kg x 1 (the last rep i just about locked out and it was a PB) I thought i was going to faint after lol

Ez bar cul 15kg each side not sure what bar weighs 3 x 8

Hammer curls 22.5kg 3 x 8

one arm db pull 35kg 3 x 8

Lat pull down (wide grip) 65 kg 3x8


----------



## chris12350 (Nov 24, 2009)

sorry about no spaces and np i got nothing better to do lol non training today just sitting around eating calories

well sounds like you know what you are doing good plan i like it

im off season for yet another year mmm cheese cake haha

cool im guessing is that cnp whey ??

creatine monohydrate i take the cnp one what i take after my workout with my pro recover i find it best to do creatine that way dont do the loading phase coz u want a clean bulk no water retention nessary

gotta give it to you your strong lol you ever do preacher curls if you over all trying to gain mass try this for a workout

back

pull ups 4 x 10

dunbbell row 4 x 10

t bar 4 x 10

deadlifts 4 x 10

biceps

barbell curl - 4 x 10

dunbbell curl - 4 x 10

hammer curl - 4 x 10

preacher curl - 4 x 10

 check that one out tell me what u think of it mate your choice 

question lol , do u find dieting hard around your work or isit fine ?

haha a copple weeks ago i blacked out training my legs went all dizzy then i woke up and i was like ohh god those ambulances for me ahhaa

goodluck tomorrow dieting mate  hope it goes well  good day for you

im deadlifting tomorrow with a diamond bar i like to use ! 

i take bcaa 30 mins before i train and imidiately after  they do the job well 

cant wait for december ifbb pro flex lewis who was in olympia 202 is comeing to the gym to do a seminar 

happy training


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

chris what age are you and what are your stats?

Have you ever competed before?

My whey is PHD i buy it at my gym,

What are your lifts like, my lifts have improved alot in the 6months ive been training.

Im looking to lose some of the fat around my middle and chest then need to concentrate on putting on alot of mass.

Im training legs tomorrow night heavy with low reps then on sat i will do another light leg session, i really need to build my calfs up there are lacking behind and also i cannot get a peak to my biceps.

Im making good improvemts with my chest and traps


----------



## chris12350 (Nov 24, 2009)

im 17 18 soon

no i havent competed before but i have been to watch shows

ahh pharma whey ?

my stats befroe i was like 8 stone haha , umm trained a year ago and put on 2 and a half stone what im well proud of

my aim is to get to 18 stone of muscle haha tough right  ?

yeah i know what u mean about calfs mine are 16 inches atm 

as for my lift calfs i stack 400 pounds on

deadlift 125k lol imbarrising but my backs amazing lol

yeah i need to build my quads up to come and match my hams now

what are your mesurements mate ?

great remeber if things are improveing your doing things right 

just took down my pro peptide and penut butter now 15 more mins for me and then hitting the bed haha

yeah i had a good workout for legs i used to pirimid them  was awsome

calves are diffrently stimulated compared to other muscles aswell dont forget that high rep ranges 20 - 30 i use get all the blood in there too !

yeah try preacher curls for biceps and if u like fst 7 them u heared of that its 7 sets say on a lagging body part made for hardgainers

jay cutler used it this year and looka the shape and change on him haha

im known for my lats really and my back and shoulders im focusing in bringing up my upper chest and lifting it as much as possible as for beching goes i like to drop set down from 75 and i half rep dpwn to bring all my chest and not bring my triceps into play 

u thinking on entering any comps ?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

routine chris posted has too much bicep work, complete overkill, need 1 or 2 bi isolation exercises max at end of a back workout. dnt do bicep exercises befor your back exercises either....will only limit ur back stimulation....


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thats what I thought I usually only do ez bar curls and hammer curls by that time and after pull ups to I find they are pretty pumped

I'm training legs tonight so will do squat 20reps to warm up then 5x5 then either front squat/legg press or lunges then finish with calf raises approx 4sets 12-15 reps


----------



## chris12350 (Nov 24, 2009)

XJPX said:


> routine chris posted has too much bicep work, complete overkill, need 1 or 2 bi isolation exercises max at end of a back workout. dnt do bicep exercises befor your back exercises either....will only limit ur back stimulation....


haha i train my biceps with my chest so it works for me i guess and 1 - 2 isolation movements??

sure if u looking to gain a inch a year on them but it u wanna get big u gotta hit every part of the muscle like i said

barbell - mass biceps

dunbell mass again

hammer bracialas muscle ( how ever u spell it lol )

preachers for his peak

every part is finished and for over kill if u eat 200g plus protien u should heal up fine aslong as ya nutrition is in place like

sure back works biceps but at the end of the day take the biceps out of the workout there only secondary aiding muscles now as far as that goes u should train ya back only focusing on ya back contractions ???

train eat sleep = start growing


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

was supposed to train legs tonight but im feeling tired so im going to do 30mins cardio and some light squatting. I will train legs heavy on sat.

Im going to do 3 sets of 60kg 20 reps each set and calf rasies 4 sets 12 reps of 60kg


----------



## chris12350 (Nov 24, 2009)

you tryed to up ya carbs b4 u train ?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

chris12350 said:


> haha i train my biceps with my chest so it works for me i guess and 1 - 2 isolation movements??
> 
> sure if u looking to gain a inch a year on them but it u wanna get big u gotta hit every part of the muscle like i said
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL please dnt try to lectur me on how to grow mate or even talk to me about nutrition cos ur just embarrassing urself seeing as ur what 10 stone and never competed??...and no if u wanna grow u need to stimulate and not destroy muscles....doin 4 bicep exercises is gonna acheive nothing after a back session....and wat are u talking about saying barbell for mass gain, dumbell for mass gain...those movements wont gain mass....hammer grip chins, heavy deadlifts and heavy rows are whats gonna build big biceps. and preachers for peak :s ...bicep peak is genetically predetermined...no amount of preacher curls is going to develope your 'peak' lol.

use heavy compound movements to overload ur back and bis and then isolation movements to increase bloodflow to the bi's at the end of a session.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

I havnt uped my carns before i train as im looking to lose some body fat so im keeping carbs low

I only do two bicep exercises and i will now do them after my back workout, instead of doing them inbetween.

No training today and tomorrow im resting, will be legs on sat morning


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

AB1990 said:


> I havnt uped my carns before i train as im looking to lose some body fat so im keeping carbs low
> 
> I only do two bicep exercises and i will now do them after my back workout, instead of doing them inbetween.
> 
> No training today and tomorrow im resting, will be legs on sat morning


gd lad...i gaurentee this will make ur arms grow more by not totally destroying them.....less is often more for smaller muscles like bis


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

chris12350 said:


> haha i train my biceps with my chest so it works for me i guess and 1 - 2 isolation movements??
> 
> sure if u looking to gain a inch a year on them but it u wanna get big u gotta hit every part of the muscle like i said
> 
> ...


Altho i agree with some of the above, apart from preachers working your peak as i dont believe you can work a peak of the muscle expecially as some people have no peak. The other movements you mentioned are good movements.

Why tho would you do the same amount of sets for biceps as you would for your back. Its atleast double the size.

Also if you train your biceps with your chest which would mean you would do more for them possibly than doing them after back why would you suggest something different for some1 else?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

AB1990 said:


> Chris thanks for droping by, put some space between your comments so its easier to read
> 
> Im 6ft, 14stone and around 18% bodyfat, im going to cut until the new year then do a clean bulk for 12 weeks.
> 
> ...


I have been readining ure journal but not posting mate. workout above looks good but i wouldnt train biceps in the middle of a back workout to be honest.

The way you did pull ups then deads is good however then i would do some form of row afterwards be it t bar, bb or machine. preferably bb IMO. those 3 exercises are IMO more than enough for back.

Then i would do 2 sets of something like ez bar curls or dumbel curls to failure then 1 set of something like db hammer curls or an isolation movement for 12-15 reps. concentrate on slow negative on this movement.

However apart from nit picking looks like things are heading in the right direction. concentrate on getting stronger as this is the key.

hilly


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

hilly glad to see you post and have your knowledge onboard thanks,

from now on ill train the way youve said eg all back then biceps. I will need to start doing barbell rows instead of db rows

So far it seems to be going well, im gaining strength nicely and adding weight to the bar each week. My bench was good for four sets of 90kg and i got 200kg deadlift for 1RM, my squat is poor tho and even worse now ive a sore ankle from a rugby match 2 weeks ago.

Im only squating around 80-100kg for reps would like to get this to around 140kg for a few reps.

Im eating well and making sure the protein count is high, i really love training so stay focused hasnt been a problem so far.

Ive not been doing enough cardio, think ive been using my sore ankle as an excuse and the cold weather to run the roads, but i need to man up and get out ther to shift my moobs


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok a thought to bring your squat up. mines come on 40kg since august atleast doing this.

training legs twice over 8/9 days.

squats - warm up then heavy set first fail between 5-9 reps. each time you train focus on beating the number you did the week before.

next set drop the weight 10% and go to failure.

next set drop weight 10% and go to failure.

for instanct this week i did 180 for 6 as i got 9 reps out of 170 the last time. then next set was 160kg to failure. then i did a set to failure on leg ext. thats it quads done until monday when ill do this again.

hamstrings

SLDL - warm up then heavy set between 5-9,

next set drop 10% and go to failure

then 1 set walking db lunges to failure.

Jobs done.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

hilly do you not train calfs?

I will give your method ago, i was going to train my legs twice a week with 3-4days rest inbetween eg heavy low reps on sat and light high on wed? What do you think, too much?


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

My gym manager was talking to me between sets when i was deadlifting and he reccommend me cutting out nearly all isolation exercises and training my compound lifts with wide grip pull ups, weighted dips, snatch, power clean, jerk ect for powerlifting.

He knows ive only been training 6 months and says me 3 lifts (bench/deadlift/squat) which total 410kg is very good for only training so little time and they would improve more on a power routine which is only 3 days training.

I like the sound of it for strength increases but im after the phyise of a bodybuilder and i know training and eating for strength/power lifting wouldnt help me achieve my goal.

He told me to think about it and se, im sort of stuck between a rock and a hard place because i want a body with good mass and low bf% but i would like to have big lifts and would enjoy training for strength.

Question if i train for powerlifting because i would be training hard and lifting heavy would it be possible to achieve the body im after without all the isolation exercises for a while anyway?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

You definately would achieve the body you want in my opinion by training like that. You have to think about it in terms of what exercises will recruit the most amount of muscles and allow for the largest amount of weight to be moved. Isolation exercises don't mean much at all in my opinion when your at a beginners level- they only reali come into play when balancing out weaknesses/bringing up weaker bodyparts and when a weak muscle eg triceps effects a larger compound movement like the lock out in bench. I trained like that for a long time but then at ends of sessions started adding in 1 or 2 isolation movements that I deemed my weaker bodyparts.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Yup, when trying to gain muscle mate hit the compound exercises. fck the isolation ones even in the off season they have little to no use IMO unless like jordan says your at the point were you have weaknesses.

Altho again IMO unless ure 250 at 10% you should just be considering bringing up everything lol.

I do train calfs twice over 8 days. They are done with a fast concentric, 4 sec negative then 15 sec pause in the full stretch position. 2 sets of these twice over 8 days. heavy weight sets of 8-12


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Im going to spend some time researching and getting a routine made for training for strength and powerlifting.

My squat is going to need some working done to bring it up and i think my bench 1rm at the minute would be around 110kg as ive done 105 for 2 reps but never tried 1RM, my deadlift 1RM is 200kg and ive never tried squat but i can squat 110kg for 5x5 so im guessing maybe 130 for 1RM had to say.

Ive legs tomorrow afternoon so will find out if i can squat 130-140kg.

I trained shoulders today

Standing overhead barbell press 55kg 5x5

DB shoulder press 22.5kg 3x8

Side rasies 10kg 3x8

barbell shurgs 80kg 3x8


----------



## chris12350 (Nov 24, 2009)

XJPX said:


> LOLOLOL please dnt try to lectur me on how to grow mate or even talk to me about nutrition cos ur just embarrassing urself seeing as ur what 10 stone and never competed??...and no if u wanna grow u need to stimulate and not destroy muscles....doin 4 bicep exercises is gonna acheive nothing after a back session....and wat are u talking about saying barbell for mass gain, dumbell for mass gain...those movements wont gain mass....hammer grip chins, heavy deadlifts and heavy rows are whats gonna build big biceps. and preachers for peak :s ...bicep peak is genetically predetermined...no amount of preacher curls is going to develope your 'peak' lol.
> 
> use heavy compound movements to overload ur back and bis and then isolation movements to increase bloodflow to the bi's at the end of a session.


deadlifts grow ya biceps ?????

mate i mean cmon everyone knows they work ya back :/ u doing them wrong or summin lmaoo quick question how are u workin ya biceps in deadlifting haha i dont walk in the gym and go oh biceps today better do some deadlifts 

and lecyure you and so from that 10 stone comment my mate wrote tha when i went to the toilet haha

i said what i do on my biceps and i train them with chest soo .....

ur right with peak being genetic a bit coz of short and long muscles , but yes google it preacher can improve bicep peak done right in a fst - 7 program what i like to use , u should try it !! it works wonders haha

i wasnt giveing you a lecture just getting my point clear

so far as nutrition goes i got a degree in it soo :/ u know protien builds muscle agree on it coz its right its a building block

now as for ripping into me about 10 stone and never competed lol , im not 10 stone , but i havent competed but i have learned to pose from the best and some ifbb pros soo .... if thats u in that pic open up a bit more if ya doing a side chest show it  u get me if u ant got it dont hit it 

and yeas barbell gives bicep mass search into it i suggest by ya comments go back to basics lol only kiddin mate if u think that the exersise for biceps above wont give mass u know gosh :/ i better get my boys doing some deadlifts to do biceps ...... ( no offence by this comment )


----------



## chris12350 (Nov 24, 2009)

AB1990 said:


> Im going to spend some time researching and getting a routine made for training for strength and powerlifting.
> 
> My squat is going to need some working done to bring it up and i think my bench 1rm at the minute would be around 110kg as ive done 105 for 2 reps but never tried 1RM, my deadlift 1RM is 200kg and ive never tried squat but i can squat 110kg for 5x5 so im guessing maybe 130 for 1RM had to say.
> 
> ...


nice workout

u still doing your clean bulk matey ??


----------

